# feedback



## Judyta

Hello,

I have ALWAYS had such a problem with this word. I have no idea how to translate it into Polish so that it doesn't bite one's ears off. How to translate 'feedback'? There's no exact equivalent, as far as I can see. I was thinking of:

- opinia (I've found 'opinia zwrotna' in some dictionaries, but it does not sound natural)
- reakcja
- odpowiedź (almost always in the dictionaries, although terribly imprecise)

Any suggestions, please?


----------



## jazyk

Sprzężenie zwrotne. Komentarze.


----------



## Judyta

jazyk said:


> Sprzężenie zwrotne. Komentarze.



"Komentarze" is quite good, thanks a lot. "Sprzężenie zwrotne" - not really. With the examples I had given I hoped I made it clear which meaning of the word I was looking for, and it is not the one, of course.


----------



## Rusak963

Judyta said:


> "Komentarze" is quite good, thanks a lot. "Sprzężenie zwrotne" - not really. With the examples I had given I hoped I made it clear which meaning of the word I was looking for, and it is not the one, of course.



You haven't made it clear. You would've made it clear, had you given us some clear example, like an example sentence. Please provide some clear context.


----------



## Judyta

Rusak963 said:


> You haven't made it clear. You would've made it clear, had you given us some clear example, like an example sentence. Please provide some clear context.



Well, the problem is that I find it difficcult to explain the meaning by a single example sentence. I am looking for a translation of 'feedback' in the meaning of information given back after some kind of action - after presenting a paper at a conference, after attending an interview, after staging a play or after you leave a museum and want to give your views about the facilities and exhibits, so you fill in a feedback form. I can't find a Polish word which would suit best to describe it.


----------



## Rusak963

Judyta said:


> Well, the problem is that I find it difficcult to explain the meaning by a single example sentence. I am looking for a translation of 'feedback' in the meaning of information given back after some kind of action - after presenting a paper at a conference, after attending an interview, after staging a play or after you leave a museum and want to give your views about the facilities and exhibits, so you fill in a feedback form. I can't find a Polish word which would suit best to describe it.



Więc może opinia, bądź ocena. Na razie tylko to przychodzi mi do głowy.


----------



## mantes

Informacja zwrotna.


----------



## kknd

zdecydowanie „informacja zwrotna”, jeśli chodzi o badania psychologiczne/socjologiczne itp. (badacz informuje badanego o wynikach swoich badań ). również po prostu „opinia”, jeśli chodzi o odczucia danej osoby względem danego wydarzenia. wreszcie „sprzężenie zwrotne” w żargonach technicznym, psychologiczno-socjologicznym, medycznym itp., gdy chodzi o wzmacniający się nawzajem wpływ dwóch obiektów na siebie.


----------



## majlo

Another one for "informacja zwrotna". It's always been "informacja zwrotna".


----------

